# Urgent Help Needed eps to psd conversion



## timethief (May 20, 2009)

Hi

I need to convert a .eps file to a .psd 
i tried a couple of converter programs but got errors. 
need to do it fast. 

would appreciate your help.


----------



## Andrew Sun (May 20, 2009)

I would:

01 - Open the .eps in Photoshop and choose your resolution (preferably really big because unlike .eps or .ai, a .psd won't be scalable after that as it turns into raster graphics rather than vector graphics)
02 - Then save the file as .psd

If you don't have photoshop, well I guess it's just more image converting software hunting =/..

Hope that helps?


----------



## timethief (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Andrew. 
I will try that as well. 
I had to improvise so i carried the items one by one from the .eps file to a .psd file. 
i tried 3 various conversion programs they were of no use at all.


----------



## meenu (Jun 12, 2009)

you can try contenta converter, check the features first.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 13, 2009)

You could email me the file.  I can change the format and send it back.


----------

